# Welche Fische leben in der Weißen Elster(Gera)



## Fischhaker (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir bitte schnell sagen was es für Fisch in der Weißen Elster (Gera) gibt? Oder in paar Links??

#gDanke schon mal im voraus!!#a;+


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische leben in der Weißen Elster(Gera)*

Helft mir bitte!!:c:c


----------



## Meister (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische leben in der Weißen Elster(Gera)*

Moin Fischhaker

Forelle, Döbel, Aal und Karpen. Ich war zwar noch nicht zum angeln an der Weißen Elster aber dieses Jahr hab ich mir fest vorgenommen mal mit der Fliegenrute anzugreifen. Die Fischinfo`s sind aber alle von guten Bekannten die seit Jahren dort angeln. Der Aal muß wohl besonders gut im vergangenem Jahr gelaufen sein. Ob es noch weitere angelbare Fischarten dort gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich hoffe das hilft dir schon ein bißchen weiter.

Gruß Meister


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische leben in der Weißen Elster(Gera)*

Danke!!Hilft mir will auch mit Fliege fischen! 
:vik:


----------



## Mikesch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische leben in der Weißen Elster(Gera)*



> Weiße Elster Kenn-Nr.: G-21-14.
> Hauptfischarten:
> Aal, Barsch, Blei, Döbel, Hasel, Hecht, Karpfen,Plötze, Schleie, Zander, Bachforelle, ...





> Flußstrecke von der Südgrenze Liebschwitzer Wehr bis Nordgr. Stublach (Flur Gera), verwaltet von einer Pachtgemeinschaft.
> Hauptfischarten:
> Hechte, Zander, Karpfen, Schleien, Karauschen, Döbel, Bachforellen und verschiedene Weißfischarten etc..



Hat Google mal so auf "die Schnelle" für dich gefunden.
Barben sollen auch gut gefangen werden.


----------

